# One year gone - still hurts



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yesterday was a year since our beloved Joey crossed the Rainbow Bridge. We still miss him terribly. We believe he guided us to the shelter where we adopted Athena, and is looking down on his “little sissy”. He’s always part of some conversation we’ll be having, and part of our nightly prayers.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a dignified older gentleman!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahh, sweet oldie. A year is nothing. Love can hurt so much. It'll get easier over time but for me, it never goes away completely.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Hard to believe it’s been a year already. Joey was such a sweet old guy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

A tough anniversary to be sure. ((( hug)))


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I remember, so sorry!


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

I totally understand, I lost my beautiful boy IO in May 21









This picture was taken probably a month before, was very healthy for a 9yrd old but then Hemangiosarcoma that we didnt know he had ruptured and one night playing with his frisbee, he loved his frisbee and went nuts with it and then the next morning saying good bye as it ruptured and we found the cancer had spread everywhere. It was devastating and I think we were in shock for about a month before the real greiving process started.
But whether you call this fate, meanto to be or whatever but Atlas was born about 2 weeks later and he was IO's cousin so it was like having a part of him back. Of course you cant compare as everyone is the start of a new beautiful chapter and Atlas has been great medicine for us, he is the most affectionate loving boy we could ever ask for. But sometimes it still really hurts, especially when Atlas does something that reminds us of him.

I swear these cheeky guys hang around and teach our new guys naughty tricks! Io was the only boy used to do this and now Atlas has started, wearing things (or flip flops) Io used to come up quiet behind you and then suddenly put his paw on the back of your thong to trip you up and then when you look at him he had this big smile! How can you get angry with that, although we did because we nearly injured ourselves a few times! Yep now Atlas is doing this!!!

These guys remain in our hearts and minds forever! We actually take an active role in keeping their memory alive, we have photos of all of them and each time we get a new boy we talk to them about the previous ones and show the pictures, so Atlas now has Grandpa Devo, Uncle Buddy and IO Cousin!


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Atlas Shrugged said:


> I totally understand, I lost my beautiful boy IO in May 21
> View attachment 590987
> 
> 
> ...


----------

